# 1968 Coppertone



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 22, 2022)

I finally got my hands on this original paint coppertone frame,fork and guard from @Balloontyre I had been pestering him about. I had the rest of the parts stashed and it really came together nice. I had sold a couple of my other Stingrays not too long ago and have been wanting a keeper to replace them, nailed it!  All that is left to do @Lonestar is a safety meeting and a ride.


----------



## phantom (Jul 22, 2022)

What are the chalk hieroglyphics ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 22, 2022)

@phantom  A bored 7 year old who knows haha


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 23, 2022)

Awesome, Buddy! Ya went with the fenders, too...are ya stoked?

I'm on my way...(with new to me chain guard on the '76 you sold me)

Let's ROLL!! 😎


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 23, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Awesome, Buddy! Ya went with the fenders, too...are ya stoked?
> 
> I'm on my way...(with new to me chain guard on the '76 you sold me)
> 
> ...



I see a fancy new badge as well, I'm loving this '68


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I see a fancy new badge as well, I'm loving this '68



Glad it found it's way to where it belongs! 👍


----------



## tacochris (Jul 23, 2022)

That thing needs a pole strapped to the sissy bar with a raccoon or a fox tail on it.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice job !


----------

